# What do you use, Bullet or guillotine cutter??



## Banjo (Jan 20, 2010)

So guys what do you use???
Bullet or guillotine cutter??


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Banjo said:


> So guys what do you use???
> Bullet or guillotine cutter??


Yes

I use punches, scissors, guillotines and anything else.

I use the cutter that best fits the cigar. On small RG I like scissors. On machine mades I like punches. The rest I use guillotines usually a palio but once in awhile a xikar. I use guillotines especially on torps.

I occationally use a v cutter just to mix it up.

Use the cut to enhance the cigar and don't be afraid to experiment


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Usually a V-Cutta. 
For torps/pyramids a guillotine.

Sometimes I will use my knife to do a Vcut iffin I don't have a Wolfy....

ow-ooooooooh_______rooo- rooo rooo___!!!!!!!!!










.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

I've gone to mainly v-cut now, even on torpedos. Got turned on to this by a B&M owner, it keeps you from cutting to much off a torpedo and is very interesting feeling.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Banjo said:


> So guys what do you use???
> Bullet or guillotine cutter??


I have a punch, a guillotine, and a wolf V cutter. Since i got the V cutter, unless its a torpedo, I use the V. I like the punch a lot but it can crack the cap if you are not extra careful.


fybyoyo said:


> I've gone to mainly v-cut now, even on torpedos. Got turned on to this by a B&M owner, it keeps you from cutting to much off a torpedo and is very interesting feeling.


Now i must try this


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

fybyoyo said:


> I've gone to mainly v-cut now, even on torpedos. Got turned on to this by a B&M owner, it keeps you from cutting to much off a torpedo and is very interesting feeling.


I have done this too with good results.

I have also done a guillotine cut and then a Vcut on a torp with a great result.

.


----------



## veeref (Sep 7, 2009)

fybyoyo said:


> I've gone to mainly v-cut now, even on torpedos. Got turned on to this by a B&M owner, it keeps you from cutting to much off a torpedo and is very interesting feeling.


What kind of v-cutter are you using?

The reason I ask is that I tried using my Wolf v-cutter on a Sol-Cubano torpedo and I could not get enough of the cap into the cutter to make it smokeable. I tried several subesequent cuts and I had no luck.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> snip
> 
> I have also done a guillotine cut and then a Vcut on a torp with a great result.
> 
> .


Now I'm going to have to try that. The only problem I have with v-cutting torps is if I'm being a slobber box the tobacco in the cut swells and gets tight and it gets hard to draw. Guillotine cutting and then V-cutting that is a damn interesting idea.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

been using a punch cutter more lately, unless it is a torp


----------



## Phatmix12 (Jan 21, 2010)

bullet is what i use mostly but still use cuters for torpedos..


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Usually scissors although I do keep cheap guillotines in my Jeep console, my fly fishing pack, me regular tackle box, and my camper, just in case. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Xkar guillotine, I do have some weird stuff but only for gadget effect.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

No brand guillotine. Just made sure the blades were tight before I bought it. Works fine everytime.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use an old paper cutter I had lying around.......LOL

Use a punch mostly.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

all I have is a guillotine cutter. I tried to use a punch on one of the first real (ie non swisher sweet) cigars that I smoked but had no clue what I was doing and was not very successful with it. I should try using one again.

What's the advantage to using a V cutter?


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

I've only used a guillotine cutter and works great on all size cigars


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

No name guillotine seems to work good but might need to upgrade soon seems to be getting dull. As for the v-cutter I do not believe there is any advantage I think it is just preference however I could easily be wrong. Just my two cents


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

cheese said:


> Usually scissors although I do keep cheap guillotines in my Jeep console, my fly fishing pack, me regular tackle box, and my camper, just in case. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


good job:thumb:

A Fish has got to be prepared! :nod:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bad Astronaut said:


> ..........
> 
> What's the advantage to using a V cutter?


A lot of people find that it "opens up" the draw.

Also it doesn't compress the gar like a guillotine can sometimes do...

Also it makes it easy to not remove too much cap, so a wrapper never unwinds on us.

And... it proides a sort of mouthpiece effect so if by any chance tars accumulate they don't encounter a lip to land on...

I had ignored the V for .... a long ass time... until late last year. Finally tried one and really dug it because of the improved draw.

Here's more! Thanks Frank:thumb:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...163-wolf-v-cutter-review-w-pics-glockg23.html

And____ OUT! :bolt:

.

.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a pretty big fan of my punch. It's fairly large gauge, gives me a bout a 1/3" hole, so draw is nice and easy. I have a guillotine, but I seem to have more issues with the wrapper letting go with them. Never have that with the punch, and never messed up a cap either.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Punch for round heads, guillotine for pointy heads.

I've messed with about everything and this seems to be the simplest and most satisfactory combination for me.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> A lot of people find that it "opens up" the draw.
> 
> Also it doesn't compress the gar like a guillotine can sometimes do...
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'll have to get my hands on a V cutter.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I use a V cutter on smaller ring gauges, torpedos included. Punch cutter on larger ring gauges.


----------



## rtc917 (Jan 22, 2010)

I use both depending upon the cigar, but the obvious caveat is to spend the extra $$ on a top quality item that is very sharp. After spending $10 or $20 on a stick, it makes no sense to use a "bargain basement" cutter.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

I just use a cheap guillotine cutter.

Mostly because I'm to cheap to get anything else, but after reading this thread I think I'm going to have to try one of those V- cutters.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Guillotine for me.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the V cut, never thought of doing it on a torpedo, but now I'm going to try it. Backups are a guillotine or the punch on the lighters.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

For Torpedo's, Perfecto's, etc I use my Xikar Xi1 and for rounded heads I've started using my quadra punch (neat little device I ordered off cigarextras/Amazon that has 4 different punch sizes and all screw onto 1 unit).


----------



## c0i (Dec 14, 2009)

Mostly use my xikar guillotine, If im at my local B&M Having a smoke I sometimes with mix in a Vcut or this different looking guillotine cutter that looks like a single hole paper puncher.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Guillotine all the way


----------



## heffdiddy (Feb 3, 2010)

if the cigar is a little dry (which sometimes happens) i use the punch, just so i can control it a little more and keep from cracking the head. generally i use scissors though just because it makes me feel old school by using something created so long ago in this modern era. on the golf course i just use a cheap guillotine in case i lose it, its not a big deal.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got my 1st V Cutter... I'm becoming quite a fan of it.


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nothin beats a xikar punch


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Xikar guillotine cutter for me. love it! I also have a bullet that has a cap so it only cuts a half centimeter or so off the cap.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

i tend to chew when smoking, the punch seems to help keep the cap in-tack.


----------

